# Google Wave invites!!!



## hyde (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone received an invitation for Google Wave. If yes, please invite me also.
Thanks in advance.


EMAIL: shaan dot majid @ gmail.com


----------



## siddarthmallya (Oct 8, 2009)

Please can any one send me an Google wave invite to bakugon123@gmail.com? Thanks.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah... Me too please...
amritpal2489 [at the rate] gmail [dot] com


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah... Me too please...
amritpal2489 [at the rate] gmail [dot] com


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 11, 2009)

I need one too. But, first who has it..


----------



## manoj kevin (Oct 12, 2009)

hi 
any anime fans here


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 12, 2009)

everyone wants to have one but nobody has!


----------



## rishimittal (Oct 31, 2009)

*GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*

I have 15 google wave invite left if anyone want them tell me I am ready to give 3 out of them to digit users. 
Also can use trading option.

Please note
1. not selling
2. dont pm me
3. decision is entirely mine.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*

so can i have 1 invite  ?

havent tried wave so cant tell anything at this point?


----------



## rishimittal (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*

CONGRATS vishalgmistry 
Send me your email id by pm.
for everyone else dont pm me about invite.

used
RANDOM.ORG - True Random Number Service to pick post. Number comes 2 (you had very good probability)

2 left


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*

Me! Me! Me! Thanks in advance...
send me invite at krazzywarrior@yahoo.com

Thank you sirji!


----------



## saqib_khan (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*

Me too wants one


----------



## Aspire (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*

Can you send one to me????
Thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*

Hey can I get one??? Plzzzz.......!!

Plz rely thn I'll PM my email id


----------



## dreams (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*

Mind giving me one? If yes, Thanks.


----------



## hyde (Oct 31, 2009)

*GUYS!!!* Have got *10 invites* to spare....but there is a condition.

Make a post with a good one liner and I'll send the invite after contacting through PM.

****Note***:* _*Please do not PM me for the Invite.


*_


----------



## Aspire (Oct 31, 2009)

@Hyde
Could you please send me a Google Wave Invite?
Thanks


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 31, 2009)

@Hyde
Can u send me one?


----------



## Aspire (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*

^^
Go to crazylockerz.webs.com for FAQs and Getting Invitations.


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*

I'm interested in having one.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*



Aspire said:


> ^^
> Go to crazylockerz.webs.com for FAQs and Getting Invitations.



I dont know much about it.....But is these both(Google Wave n Lockerz) same???

I dont think so....


----------



## max_demon (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*

please please give one Google Wave Invitation to me .

btw everyone gone crazy about Lockerz.com  lol
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
please please give one Google Wave Invitation to me .


```
max.demon.m@gmail.com
```

btw everyone gone crazy about Lockerz.com  lol


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd like to ride the wave..  Can I have one?

EMAIL : ssam[dot]techie[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: GOOGLE WAVE INVITE*

I would like to have one.. Please send me an invite


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 1, 2009)

pls send me an invite
varad.choudhari@gmail.com


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 1, 2009)

I have got some 20 invites. Will send them if you want.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 1, 2009)

^^
Please send one to me @ crazy9killer [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 1, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> I have got some 20 invites. Will send them if you want.



Send me one too please..
krazzywarrior@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 1, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> I have got some 20 invites. Will send them if you want.



Plz send me one......krishnandu.sarkar@gmail.com


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 1, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> I have got some 20 invites. Will send them if you want.



I would like to have one.. Please..

EMAIL : ssam[dot]techie[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## angie (Nov 1, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> I have got some 20 invites. Will send them if you want.


could you please send one at angel.crimes@gmail.com


----------



## Chirag (Nov 1, 2009)

Any invites left? If yes, please send at chiragshivnani[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## Aspire (Nov 1, 2009)

I have got some invites. Post here if you want one (Joking)


----------



## rishimittal (Nov 1, 2009)

Invite sent but note this is what google has written

Google Wave is more fun when you have others to wave with, so please nominate people you would like to add. Keep in mind that this is a preview so it could be a bit rocky at times.

Invitations will not be sent immediately. We have a lot of stamps to lick.

Happy waving! 


sam_1710 said:


> I would like to have one.. Please..
> 
> EMAIL : ssam[dot]techie[at]gmail[dot]com



1 left for trading with bitme.org
PM me if anyone what to trade


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 1, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I have got some invites. Post here if you want one (Joking)


hehe! joking!


----------



## Aspire (Nov 1, 2009)

^No I wont (Coz i cant)


----------



## hyde (Nov 1, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> I have got some 20 invites. Will send them if you want.



Hey its good to know Devrath is also willing to share 20 invites. But Devrath plz post a list of IDs that you have sent invites to. As it will be a waste if you an I send invite to a same person twice.

I'll post a list of mine in a short while


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 1, 2009)

^ hmm can u send me one?


----------



## hyde (Nov 1, 2009)

*Google Wave invites sent to the following*

max_demon
sam_1710
Krazzy Warrior
Chirag

*PM me the email id guys*
krishnandu.sarkar
ico

 Guys Have only 4 more left...

You'll receive the invites in a day or 2...as mentioned by Google


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 1, 2009)

hyde said:


> *Google Wave invites sent to the following*
> 
> max_demon
> sam_1710
> ...



Thank you Mr hyde.. Waiting for the invite to appear in my inbox..


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 1, 2009)

Please, any invites for me? Gmail: lalilulelo6@gmail.com
Much thanks.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you hyde! waiting for the email....


----------



## Aspire (Nov 1, 2009)

@Hyde
Can you send me one invite please...................
Thanks


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you very much hyde. 

I've PMed you my Gmail ID.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 1, 2009)

hyde said:


> *Google Wave invites sent to the following*
> 
> max_demon
> sam_1710
> ...



Thanx yaar.......

My email id is krishnandu.sarkar@gmail.com


----------



## hyde (Nov 1, 2009)

Aspire said:


> @Hyde
> Can you send me one invite please...................
> Thanks




*Aspire* PM me your email ID.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Google Wave invites sent to the following*

krishnandu.sarkar
ico

*Aspire *PM me your email ID.

***Guys do not PM me any more. Coz I have left with only one invite and saving it for some of my friends, if they ask. Will keep posted if I get more invites to spare.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 1, 2009)

PMed you the ID

Thanks a lot


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 1, 2009)

hyde said:


> *Google Wave invites sent to the following*
> 
> krishnandu.sarkar
> ico




Thnx a lot.....hyde.....!!


----------



## Indyan (Nov 1, 2009)

I have got 10 Google Wave invites left. I am giving them away on my blog for free.


----------



## hyde (Nov 2, 2009)

Indyan said:


> I have got 10 Google Wave invites left. I am giving them away on my blog for free.




Hey Indyan, if you willing to share, please share it on this site. It is just an advice.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 2, 2009)

@hyde - Didn't get any invitation in my inbox yet


----------



## hyde (Nov 2, 2009)

Chirag said:


> @hyde - Didn't get any invitation in my inbox yet




Have patience my friend...this is what Google says:
	
	



```
[B]Invite others to Google Wave[/B]

Google Wave is more fun when you have others to wave with, so please nominate people you would like to add. Keep in mind that this is a preview so it could be a bit rocky at times.
Invitations will not be sent immediately. We have a lot of stamps to lick.
Happy waving!
```
 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Aspire said:


> PMed you the ID
> 
> Thanks a lot




Invite Sent


----------



## soumya (Nov 2, 2009)

If anyone has an invite left, please send one to soumya_ano[at]hotmail[dot]com

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 2, 2009)

i havent rec. any yet?
so anyone like to send me 1


----------



## max_demon (Nov 2, 2009)

me too need , 





> max.demon.m@gmail.com


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey, someone please invite me also.


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey pals, consider me too......

plz plz plz

kr[dot]pradeep007[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## Aspire (Nov 3, 2009)

@Hyde
I Havent got one yet................


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone please..

purebloodprince[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 3, 2009)

if possible send me too

amit.mastermind90[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 3, 2009)

Guys send me an invite too
my mail --> contact [at] akshayy [dot] com

Thanks.


----------



## dreams (Nov 3, 2009)

wave at me pls..


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 3, 2009)

so i guess no 1 has the invites 
lol everyone just posting their Id's includes me


----------



## hyde (Nov 3, 2009)

Guys!!! The invites for Google Wave has been distributed.
Please have patience. It takes time, but you'll surely receive it.


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2009)

yea, it takes time. Have patience people.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright, waiting


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 3, 2009)

same things going on with new orkut

i rec. new orkut invite but not able to send others 
only selected orkuteers can send invites
for me new orkut sucks i switched back to old 1 in 5 mnts
only 1 option i liked 
if ur frnd upload any image in his/her album u can comment on that directly from ur homepage


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright, Waiting


----------



## meghadoshi83 (Nov 4, 2009)

I got *New Orkut* invites, if any one please invite me to Google Wave, then I'll give preference for Orkut Invites.

Enjoy!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 4, 2009)

hyde said:


> Guys!!! The invites for Google Wave has been distributed.
> Please have patience. It takes time, but you'll surely receive it.
> Attached is the screenshot of the invitation sent. Those who are listed will surely receive it.
> ~Snip~


Er edit out those images please, since by showing up the IDs, potentially the privacy of people involved can be compromised.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 5, 2009)

Haven't received Google Wave Invite Email yet


----------



## hyde (Nov 5, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Er edit out those images please, since by showing up the IDs, potentially the privacy of people involved can be compromised.




Point noted. Images removed.

And guys have patience


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey hyde, pls invite me also.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 5, 2009)

Me too......!! Not yet recieved the email


----------



## Aspire (Nov 5, 2009)

> Haven't received Google Wave Invite Email yet


Me too


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 6, 2009)

lol nobody got invited?


----------



## max_demon (Nov 6, 2009)

YEs , i did recieved the invitation , signed up but i dont have any friends to experiment with ? anyone up for experiment ?


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2009)

I got the invitation. ty. Thanx Devrath too.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 6, 2009)

I got the invitation..Thanks........


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 6, 2009)

so now can you invite us ?


----------



## soumya (Nov 6, 2009)

me too, haven't got any!


----------



## cranky (Nov 6, 2009)

Can anyone please invite me

sharathg786[at]gmail[dot]com
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Can anyone please invite me

sharathg786[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone has an invite to spare for me?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 6, 2009)

So can i also get the invites guys?!!!


```
contact at akshayy dot com
```


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2009)

Invite please 

Will PM ID . .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 6, 2009)

Thnx Hyde.....!! Got the invitation....!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

Send one to me too.


```
duderocks89 [at] yahoo [dot] com
```
Thanks in advance. Please post here after sending invite.


----------



## techteen (Nov 6, 2009)

I f you want one so badly get it from the google wave website.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2009)

how is it? what are your impressions?


----------



## hyde (Nov 7, 2009)

Guys will post. If I receive more invites. For those who received they might have some invitations to spare


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 7, 2009)

so howz the new wave from google???

any spare invitations for me?


----------



## Aspire (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Hyde for inviting me


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 7, 2009)

All the features is not up yet......!! So can't comment on tat.

Regarding invitation I can say is that thr is no such option.

I cant send ny invites......thr is no such option at all. 

If I get ny I'll surely post it here.....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 7, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


> same things going on with new orkut
> 
> i rec. new orkut invite but not able to send others
> only selected orkuteers can send invites
> ...



I think the new orkut is really fast and better than older one. I'm using it and I really like it. Specially the update feature, thr UI also they hav added a scroll bar in friends and communities frame. It's really helpfull instead of traversing 100's of pages.

But it needs some more modifications I think.....Like in viewing profile, testis etc etc which for nw they r redirectng to the old orkut.

But the same prblm is also thr......Thr is no such option for inviting nyone.


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> testis


For a moment there I thought it had something to do with male anatomy.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^ Hehhehhehe Lolzzzz......!! 

Well nyone here want new orkut???? I've only 3 invitations left...!!!

Invitations will b given in FCFS basis


----------



## Aspire (Nov 8, 2009)

^ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2009)

Okz....!!

No more invites left...

@Aspire.......PM me ur email id(from which u use orkut a/c) or better PM me ur orkut profile link......Coz new orkut invitation can only b sent to friends.

Invites hav been given to max_deamon, sam_1710 and nikeel.......

If I get more invites I'll post it here again....!!


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 8, 2009)

@krishnandu.sarkar:  Thanks for the orkut invite !!!

Now does anyone have a Google Wave invite to spare?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^U r welcum......!!


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 8, 2009)

naa.. not really interested in trying out new orkut..

but google wave is what i want to try...

does anyone have a spare invitation?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2009)

Well......!! Used Google Wave with max_demon...It's awesum....!! Just gr8.....!!


----------



## prasanthsd (Nov 8, 2009)

when someone has a spare invite please invite me

prasanth.darsan {at} gmail.com


----------



## max_demon (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah , google wave is great and will definetly change the way we communicate online .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats Rite.....!!


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 9, 2009)

send me also if possible..!!!
amit.mastermind90[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2009)

No wave invites?  
I'll PM my ID to anybody who can offer


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

@Aspire wat happened???

PM me ur orkut profile link......

Or shud I give it to sum1 else if u r not interested???


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 9, 2009)

i need an google waves invite , can anybody send me one ?


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

omg...i didn't even know there was going to be a orkut part 2
well i think as seen from pics it seems to me pretty much a copy of facebook (no offenses please)... anyways we'll see when its finally out for all of all...till then i wont hope i will get any invite from anywhere...so lets hope it's out soon
anyways its surely gonna rock the world again
its now became part of google's work routine to shake the world with their innovations


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ Ya its rocking man.......!!


----------



## Aspire (Nov 9, 2009)

@krishnandu.sarkar
Give it to someone else..............
I'm not much into Orkut


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

Okz ......!! No prbz..........!!


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

@krishnandu.sarkar
hey bro...probably if u think i can be the lucky one send me....
let me try this one out


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^ Okz.....!!
PM me ur orkut profile link.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

PM sent bro btw what do to once u sent in the invite and where would i receive it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

Well u'll recieve a mail in 2-3mins after the invi is sent and after that just relogin. And u'll see "Try New Orkut" in top tab click tat or u can also click the new orkut logo which 'll appear beside ur name in home page.......!!

Nytime u can revert back to old version and vice-versa. New orkut 'll remail unaffected....!!  U wont loose it.....!!


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 10, 2009)

Can any one send me invite Please...........
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Krishnandu.sarkar

Hi....Can u send me invitation please...........I am very eager to use.......Please...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Krishnandu.sarkar

Hi....Can u send me invitation please...........I am very eager to use.......Please...


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well u'll recieve a mail in 2-3mins after the invi is sent and after that just relogin. And u'll see "Try New Orkut" in top tab click tat or u can also click the new orkut logo which 'll appear beside ur name in home page.......!!
> 
> Nytime u can revert back to old version and vice-versa. New orkut 'll remail unaffected....!!  U wont loose it.....!!


check pm please sorry by mistake clicked on no...
please re-sent the friend request


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

@prudhivisekhar

What invite??

Google Wave or New orkut??

Rite now I've nothing.....!!

Last orkut tha par puneetgarg ko de diya.......!!

And no one has google wave invite.......google havn'e given us any yet.....!! 

If I get ny will post it here.......!!


@puneetgarg

Ya req sent again......!!


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 10, 2009)

I thougt it was wave account. k .Thanks.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

@puneetgarg

Invite sent.....!! Njoy new orkut......!!


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks bro..
its gud...
btw whats the concept of waves...where can i access it from


----------



## Pragadheesh (Nov 11, 2009)

FYI i too have new orkut invite..

But if anyone has wave invite plz invite me.
id: talk2pragadheesh[at]gmail.com


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 11, 2009)

Please send me one.

purebloodprince[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## mAYHEM (Nov 11, 2009)

Can anyone invite me 2 Google Wave.

harman163 at gmail.com


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> btw whats the concept of waves...where can i access it from



*wave.google.com/

Go there to know about concept.

U can't get google wave untill u get invited by someone(For now atleast)


----------



## hyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Guys I feel bad to disclose this..that I have received *2 more invites to spare*. But its just 2 and I do not want to be partial to anyone. So help me guys how should I go and distribute it.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Nov 12, 2009)

@hyde:
plz send  me one.. I not asking you for the first one. U can even send the last invitation.. lol..
my gmail id is : talk2pragadheesh[at]gmail[dot]com

@dreamcatcher:
do u want new orkut invitation. if so send me your orkut link. can invite only those who are in my friend's list.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 12, 2009)

Nah thanx pragad, i have already up??graded to the new orkut.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok, somebody send me one if you have one to spare. anorion@gmail.com Thanks a ton.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 12, 2009)

*I want one plz..
id: rhitwick at gmail dot com*

@anorion, kaya??? Edit ur mail id !!!
And we ask newbies to beware of spam when our admins are unaware


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2009)

^Yeah, about that, I do it purposely. Don't want to make it difficult for real people who use my e-mail, when they want to copy paste. Trusting that way. But I'm good enough at spotting spam and phishing mails, so I don't feel insecure.


----------



## Coool (Nov 12, 2009)

Google Wave invite plzzz
srikanth.coool at gmail.com


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2009)

Will PM for ID


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 12, 2009)

keep me in line on
devu2004[@]gmail[dot]com..


----------



## nithinks (Nov 12, 2009)

For me too...
nithks[at]gmail[d o t]com


----------



## hyde (Nov 13, 2009)

hyde said:


> Guys I feel bad to disclose this..that I have received *2 more invites to spare*. But its just 2 and I do not want to be partial to anyone. So help me guys how should I go and distribute it.




Any help with Ideas? How to distribute the last 2 Invites.


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 13, 2009)

ya ya just invite me lol...!!!!
i guess this is much of a help


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 13, 2009)

Choose one with the highest number of posts from the aspirants.


----------



## direfulsky (Nov 13, 2009)

hello guys,can any one give me a google wave invite,skyoutback@gmail.com. thanks lot.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Choose one with the highest number of posts from the aspirants.


I'm in too. I have highest posts among aspirants.


----------



## direfulsky (Nov 14, 2009)

hello can any one give me a invite,skyoutback@gmail.com,pls thanks.


----------



## rishitells (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey please send me an invitation my e-mail, please...

rishabh.sharma1990@gmail.com


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't post much here, more of the spectating and observing type. But, I'm not gonna get any invites by just watching. 
So, kind sirs PLEASE send me a google wave invite if there's any to spare. 
ID: lalilulelo6@gmail.com

Please?


----------



## broadway (Nov 16, 2009)

where to get one?


----------



## hyde (Nov 17, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Choose one with the highest number of posts from the aspirants.




Considered.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 17, 2009)

Can I Get a Google Invite too..?

Thanks!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
theconqueror01@yahoo.com


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 17, 2009)

Krow said:


> I'm in too. I have highest posts among aspirants.
> 
> duderocks89@yahoo.com



Damn damn!! Guess I have to start a flame war again at mobile monsters.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

I got my invite already, but no one from this thread gave it to me. It helps being on an IRC channel. I dunno when I may be able to send invites, but when I am, I will send to dreamcatcher fpr a good blog entry on the Singur situation.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 17, 2009)

any one.. please send me a invitation.


----------



## soumya (Nov 20, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Choose one with the highest number of posts from the aspirants.



PM me your id, if you need a google wave invite.


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 20, 2009)

^^ PM sent


----------



## slugger (Nov 21, 2009)

received an invite but dont need it anymore as i already have 1.

will give it to the one who has _already posted in this thread_ askin for 1 - earliest one to have posted here and not received an invite gets it

just post the link of this thread where you had asked for 1. Will then pm u the URL

P.S: You should have posted on other threads on the forum too instead of being just a 1-post member in this thread


----------



## als2 (Nov 22, 2009)

^^ can i get invite


----------



## slugger (Nov 22, 2009)

looks like every1 who had posted earlier have got theirs


als2 said:


> ^^ can i get invite


lets wait for an hour. if no one else responds [among the 1s who had posted before askin for 1] will pm u the URL


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 22, 2009)

I feel like a glorified beggar now.  But, can I get invite PLEASE?

PS: I seem to have made a request before on page 2. Here's the link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1176996#post1176996


----------



## slugger (Nov 22, 2009)

@sub1zero
pmd u the URL hope it works 

@als2
sorry but sub1zero did post before you


----------



## als2 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone with invite


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 23, 2009)

m still looking for one..


----------



## swordfish (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys, anyone has 1 invite left for me? 
I am tired of searching for it.. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys......!! I've 5 invites left for GOOGLE WAVE......!!

I'll give away my invite in FCFS basis....!! So the person req's first gets the invite....!!

And please don't PM me......I'll only give the invites to the 5 persons who request's first in this thread aftr this post. As I also got my invite from this thread.....!!

So guys hurry...!!


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 24, 2009)

ya i am first..!!!   lets see this is third time i am posting my id  lol


amit.mastermind90[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## swordfish (Nov 24, 2009)

Me second after this post and first just above your post !!!
Please send me one at nikunj.lodhia@gmail.com


----------



## great_manish (Nov 24, 2009)

hi pls send me ... great.manish@gmail.com


----------



## als2 (Nov 24, 2009)

i am 4th

can i get arvinder2002[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2009)

5th! undeadslasher@gmail.com


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been on wave for around a week or so, still can't send invites. Any idea when I'll be able to?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 24, 2009)

Okz.......!!

Invites sent to:
1. MasterMinds
2. swordfish
3. great_manish
4. als2
5. Anorion

HAPPY WAVING guys.....!! 

@Krow....I got these invites(for inviting friendz) aftr a month I think....!! So I think u've to wait.....!!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2009)

^Thank you krishnandu.sarkar


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2009)

I need a invite


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 24, 2009)

@Anorion

U r welcum......!! Enjoy waving......!!


----------



## swordfish (Nov 24, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Okz.......!!
> 
> Invites sent to:
> 1. MasterMinds
> ...



Thanks a lot mate


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 24, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Okz.......!!
> 
> Invites sent to:
> 1. MasterMinds
> ...




thanks a lot


----------



## p_dude (Nov 24, 2009)

anyone disappointed with google wave?


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

Me. I dunno what the hype was for.


----------



## p_dude (Nov 24, 2009)

Krow said:


> I dunno what the hype was for.


exactly! i think it only makes things more complected for most people


----------



## als2 (Nov 24, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Okz.......!!
> 
> Invites sent to:
> 1. MasterMinds
> ...



Thanks Friend


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 24, 2009)

So anyone still have invites?
Can I have one, plz?

rhitwick [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## a_medico (Nov 24, 2009)

Somebody please send me an invite too

_a_medico at yahoo dotcom_

Thanks and regards


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 24, 2009)

@MasterMinds, swordfish, als2

Welcum buddy...!! Enjoy waving....!!

@Charan

I've saved an invite 4 a friend who asked me for an invite. But I think he managed to get one. So u r the 6th one who posted for invite. PM me ur email id or u can post it here also.....!!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 25, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Charan
> 
> I've saved an invite 4 a friend who asked me for an invite. But I think he managed to get one. So u r the 6th one who posted for invite. PM me ur email id or u can post it here also.....!!



PM Sent


----------



## subhransu123 (Nov 25, 2009)

plz.plz. send the google wave invite.............


----------



## hk81189 (Nov 25, 2009)

*@ Devrath_ND:*
*plz send me an invite.*
 thanks in advance dude.

*@ALL:* PLZ send me invite.
          thanks in advance
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hk81189@gmail.com


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 25, 2009)

@Charan
Invite sent....!! Enjoy waving....!!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 25, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Charan
> Invite sent....!! Enjoy waving....!!


Yea.. Got the invite.. Thanks a lot  .. BTW when can I start inviting others?


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 25, 2009)

Charan said:


> Yea.. Got the invite.. Thanks a lot  .. BTW when can I start inviting others?



you'll get some invites after using it for a few more days 

_


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 25, 2009)

Charan said:


> Yea.. Got the invite.. Thanks a lot  .. BTW when can I start inviting others?



U r welcum......!!  Enjoy waving.....!! 

Use it 4 a wk or so and google will give u invites.....!!


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 25, 2009)

i will distribute maximum invites to digitians..!!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2009)

e bhai kisike pas hai to is bechare ke upar bhi daya karo....


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

Congratulations *rhitwick* and *a_medico*.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2009)

Please send one invite this way too!

GMail: klaw24

Thanks!


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats klaw. Invites reserved for thewisecrab and vamsi. Sorry others, but that's all I have.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2009)

^ Thanks mate!


----------



## a_medico (Nov 26, 2009)

Krow said:


> Congratulations *rhitwick* and *a_medico*.



Kis khushi mein bhai? I am still waiting for the invite. Checked by spam folder too...just in case


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

a_medico said:


> Kis khushi mein bhai? I am still waiting for the invite. Checked by spam folder too...just in case


*img406.imageshack.us/img406/6642/capture26112009083350.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Nov 26, 2009)

Very late but got it atlast   .. thanks Krow.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 26, 2009)

pls invite me 2 on google wave..My id is harsh.gaur@gmail.com


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a couple of invites to give away. Please send me your request through DM or Twitter. In case of multiple requests, will decide based on number of posts.


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 26, 2009)

Have *16* Wave invites.. 

Please PM me your email IDs. I'll send the invites : First Come First Receive Basis


----------



## p_dude (Nov 26, 2009)

sam_1710 said:


> Have *16* Wave invites..
> 
> Please PM me your email IDs. I'll send the invites : First Come First Receive Basis


please send me one
my e-mail is pdd500@gmail.com


----------



## astroutkarsh (Nov 27, 2009)

sam_1710 said:


> Have *16* Wave invites..
> 
> Please PM me your email IDs. I'll send the invites : First Come First Receive Basis



Plz send me one also.
My ID is utkarsh.neral[at]gmail.com

Thanks in advance 

PM Sent.


----------



## subhransu123 (Nov 27, 2009)

plz plz send me the wave invite on subhransu99@gmail.com.....


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 27, 2009)

*@sam_1710 *
I have sent u a PM..

keep me in line!!


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 27, 2009)

p_dude said:


> please send me one
> my e-mail is pdd500@gmail.com





hsnayvid said:


> *@sam_1710 *
> I have sent u a PM..
> 
> keep me in line!!





subhransu123 said:


> plz plz send me the wave invite on subhransu99@gmail.com.....




Sent.. 

Happy Wave-ing 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


astroutkarsh said:


> Plz send me one also.
> My ID is utkarsh.neral[at]gmail.com
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...




Sent ..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone want new orkut invitations?? I've 5 invitation for new orkut.


Anyone want google wave invitations?? I've 5 invitations left. Invitation will be given in FCFS basis.


Post ur request here. Please don't PM unnecessarily.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Nov 28, 2009)

sam_1710 said:


> Sent ..



Yes. Got that.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## subhransu123 (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks to 
*ssam.techie*


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Nov 28, 2009)

sam_1710 said:


> Have *16* Wave invites..
> 
> Please PM me your email IDs. I'll send the invites : First Come First Receive Basis


 

Hii     ...
Do u have a spare Google wave invite Left... Kindly mail me 1 at akapoor87@gmail.com

Thanks... 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Anyone want new orkut invitations?? I've 5 invitation for new orkut.
> 
> 
> Anyone want google wave invitations?? I've 5 invitations left. Invitation will be given in FCFS basis.
> ...


 
Hi .... Kindly send me the new Orkut invitation at akapoor87@gmail.com

Thanks..


----------



## pink_glow (Nov 28, 2009)

For those who want Google Wave invitation: CLick here

Its too easy to get. Just follow them and retweet their message, and get a google wave invitation.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2009)

@akshaykapoor_3

Is this the ID u use for orkut?? Post/PM me ur orkut profile link. New orkut can only be given to friends.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 28, 2009)

I have 2 Google wave invitation left..If any one needed then PM me..Its on First come First Serve basis.....& i also have New orkut invitation...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow.....!! 3 members(including me) willing to share google wave invite. But no req.'s.....!! LOL


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 28, 2009)

me 2 me 2 me 2.... Please donate one invite at animesharma@gmail.com


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 28, 2009)

@INS-ANI
invitation is send on this id animesharma@gmail.com
Enjoy...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@INS-ANI
invitation is send on this id animesharma@gmail.com
Enjoy...


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 28, 2009)

akshaykapoor_3 said:


> Hii     ...
> Do u have a spare Google wave invite Left... Kindly mail me 1 at akapoor87@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks...



invite Sent


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 28, 2009)

@krishnandu ya, now almost every1 has got the wave invitee and making the inviting process more faster from google side.....!!!
Well, i think the hype of wave is almost getting over......


----------



## gauravgargi (Nov 28, 2009)

One invite 4 me too....@   .......... *gauravgargi.2k2@gmail.com *
Thnx.

Death smiles @ all of us, what a man can do but smile back


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 29, 2009)

@pr.itdude

Yup u r rite......!! I resgistered for a invite at their site......!! The invite mail came 2day...!!






gauravgargi said:


> One invite 4 me too....@   .......... *gauravgargi.2k2@gmail.com *
> Thnx.
> 
> Death smiles @ all of us, what a man can do but smile back



Invitation sent....!! Enjoy waving........!!


----------



## maxmk (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello guys.... I have received invitation of google wave from Google. I can too send Google invitations so give me ur email id


----------



## slugger (Nov 30, 2009)

recieved 2 invites that i don't need - if u need it will give it 

preferably to the ones who has already posted in this thread asking for 1

if you want it then just post the URL where u had asked for it - earlier u had posted in this thread preference will be given to you


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 4, 2009)

sam_1710 said:


> Sent..
> 
> Happy Wave-ing
> 
> Sent ..



Thanks Sam.. 
Have just registered. 

Looking forward for a new experience. []


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 4, 2009)

hsnayvid said:


> Thanks Sam..
> Have just registered.
> 
> Looking forward for a new experience. []




Mention not..


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 7, 2009)

Please send me an invite too. My id is josh.star1@gmail.com


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 10, 2009)

Lucky_star said:


> Please send me an invite too. My id is josh.star1@gmail.com



Sent..


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 10, 2009)

sam_1710 said:


> Sent..


Got it...
Thanx a Lot, Sam 

I was needing this very much.


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 10, 2009)

Lucky_star said:


> Got it...
> Thanx a Lot, Sam
> 
> I was needing this very much.



Mention not.. 
Happy Wave-ing


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 11, 2009)

any body need invitation 5 left
dont pm request her first come first serve basis


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 11, 2009)

i need one........ bighneshm@gmail.com


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 11, 2009)

codename_romeo said:


> i need one........ bighneshm@gmail.com



sent 
Have fun


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 11, 2009)

my offer is still on


----------



## krishnanblr (Dec 18, 2009)

i have 14 left, PM me 
BTW my first post


----------



## max_demon (Dec 18, 2009)

i have 25 left PM me


----------



## kamelia23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey, I’m an advertising student and I would be really glad if I could get an invite for Google Wave, so that I can start getting accustomed to the incredible possibilities that it offers.
Thank you!
__________________
~_~ thinking of you gets me all smiles ~_~
website promotion|video submission


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 30, 2009)

@above post your id


----------



## nithinks (Dec 30, 2009)

I have 18 .. PM me your ID.


----------



## bijesh123 (Feb 16, 2010)

hi there.

Can you guys please tell me what's the OFFICIAL ADDRESS FOR DIGIT MAZAZINE WAVE? thanks


----------



## harish_21_10 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys...could someone send me an invite too...my id: harishsangwan@gmail dot com


----------



## krishnanblr (Mar 16, 2010)

@harish_21_10 sent invite to you


----------



## harish_21_10 (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ Thanks Krishnan..but already got one from other forum..forgot to mention it here, my bad..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Me! Me! cooldudie3@gmail.com


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 29, 2010)

please send me an invite


----------



## krishnanblr (Mar 29, 2010)

@cooldudie3 and @ssk_the_gr8 sent invites


----------



## krates (Mar 30, 2010)

@krishnablr hey dude can you give one to me too please at kratesrockstar@gmail.com ..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Krates,
Invitation Sent. Check ur inbox.


----------



## krates (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ thanks dude...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 31, 2010)

anyone whose actively waving please add me 
sskthegr8


----------



## 8aum (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Can any one invite me also please.....
anshul.singh.0@gmail.com

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------




krishnanblr said:


> @cooldudie3 and @ssk_the_gr8 sent invites



Hi Please send the invite to me also

anshul.singh.0@gmail.com

Thanks a Lot


----------



## krishnanblr (Apr 5, 2010)

8aum said:


> Hi Can any one invite me also please.....
> anshul.singh.0@gmail.com
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------
> ...


done, invited you also dear 
but email address let it be in " someone at somewhere dot com " this format.  it is always safe.!!!


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 6, 2010)

please send me an invite as well pls.// 

ajayashish at gmail dot com


----------



## krishnanblr (Apr 12, 2010)

ajayashish said:


> please send me an invite as well pls.//
> 
> ajayashish at gmail dot com



your email added for invitation


----------

